# Your best friends MBTI



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

What's the MBTI of your best friends?
And what's your type?

ENTP:

Friends: INTJ, ISTP, ENFJ, INFJ, INFP, ESTJ and INTP.


----------



## Asura (Apr 2, 2016)

INTJ.

My closest friends are INFP and INTP.

My romantic partner is ENFJ and I have a lot of ENFJ acquaintances as well.


----------



## JennyJukes (Jun 29, 2012)

my best friend is a super awesome, strong, independent ISFP


----------



## Librarylady (Mar 11, 2017)

My best friend is INTJ
I am INFP


----------



## ondes Martenot (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm an ENTP and she's an ISTJ

other friends: ENFJ, ISTP, ESFJ and unknown introverts


----------



## Celtic Maiden (Jul 19, 2017)

INTP myself and likely an ENFP. She scored around 50% on the I/E dichotomy.


----------



## Young (Jan 22, 2017)

ondes Martenot said:


> I'm an ENTP and she's an ISTJ


That's an interesting friendship. What's your friendship based on?
The ISTJs I know are really boring people to me. And I think they find me out of touch with the real world. The only thing we have in common is dry dark humor.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

My 5 core friends are ISFJ, ESFP, ENFP, ENTP and ESTP



Yeah, I don't know what's with me and ExxPs. I guess they'll all need a buzzkill friend in their lives?


----------



## Taciterse (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm INTJ. My best friends are INFJ and ESTP.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

INTJ/ESTP friendship is interesting.


I can imagine it as such...

INTJ:_ ''So according to quantum mechanics, the problem with your relationship is...''_

ESTP: _''....that she's a f*cking hussey, right?? Whatever Bro! Here's a shot of tequila.....JUG JUG JUG!!!!''_

INTJ: _''Bloody monkey! One day we will dominate your race.... Mmmmm, that liquid ethanol does procure an optimal sensation of wellnes, I must look further into it...''_






And yes, you should read the INTJ's bits with Stewie Griffin's voice in mind...


----------



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

INFP 9w1

My bestfriend for 10+ years _was_ an INFJ 6w5. 
But I realized recently they have become more interested in my ENTP 8w7 fiance than they've ever been in maintaining our friendship so I'm cutting ties... *sigh* 


Anyway.. otherwise my closest friends are: INFP 4w3, INTJ 3w4, ENFJ 3w2, ISFJ 6w5, ENFP 3w2, and ISTP 6w7


----------



## navi__x3 (May 20, 2017)

Stevester said:


> My 5 core friends are ISFJ, ESFP, ENFP, ENTP and ESTP
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I don't know what's with me and ExxPs. I guess they'll all need a buzzkill friend in their lives?


My ISTJ cousin who I have have a brother love/hate (mostly love now that we're adults LOL) relationship with was practically gay for both my ENTP fiance and my ENFP ex :laughing: 

Literally watching their dynamic is the most entertaining thing in the world for me...


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

INFJ 1w2 here.

Best friend since childhood - INFJ, possibly 9w1
Roommate/Best friend at college - INFJ (possible ambivert) 3w4
"Inner circle" of closest friends at college - ESTP 3w2?, ENFJ 2w1?, INTJ/INFP 4w5/5w4 (basically extremely high Fi and pretty high Te/Ni-- aka a total mystery), and xNTP 3w4 (385 tritype)


----------



## deviants (Dec 16, 2016)

ENTP

Friends: INFJ, ESTP, INTJ, INFP, ESFP


----------



## JuneBud (Jul 11, 2017)

I'm an INFP dude. My besties a ENFP dude. I like em. Makes jokes, funny, intuitive, enjoy watching movies with him.


----------



## ondes Martenot (Sep 27, 2016)

Young said:


> That's an interesting friendship. What's your friendship based on?
> The ISTJs I know are really boring people to me. And I think they find me out of touch with the real world. The only thing we have in common is dry dark humor.


ISTJs are not boring at all when you get to know them properly. She is funny, smart and probably the most loyal person I've ever met. We mostly watch TV-series and movies together at her place and idk our friendship is just very relaxed.


----------



## yourbutt (Jul 21, 2017)

INFP 9w1 here 

Friends : ESFJ 3w2, ESFJ 2w3, ISFP 4w5, ISFJ 6, ISTJ 5/6, INTJ 5, and INFP 9

Sent from my SM-J106B using Tapatalk


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

From the people I'm the closest to

1 INFJ
1 ESTJ
5 INTP
1 ISTJ
2 INTJ
1 ISTP


----------



## Farfadou57 (Feb 10, 2017)

INFJ there.

Best Friends : ENFJ INTJ INTP INFP


----------



## nestle_bird (Dec 24, 2015)

ISTP here.
My best friend is an ENFP; we've had a really bad fight recently but now we're pretty much on good terms because we talked and explained everything.
Other close friends are an ESFP and an ESFJ.
My boyfriend is as INTP.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Infj


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

My INFJ sister is my besfriend. Even if she is temporarily in a loop and insane. I know it was just temporary. Even if she temporarily decided to take that out on me. And even if temporarily she has conducted herself towards me in a way she would snap if someone acted to her. I am going to chalk it up as our growing pains. I am a little bit tired of being on the receiving end of her condescending bullshit because she still sees me as the fucked up older sis from 15 years ago. Interestingly she is the fucked up one now. When she falls off her pedestal she put herself on I think it will be a reality check. Oh this is not just my bias my other family even my INTJ mother confirm she needs to get the fuck over herself. Anyways she is still my best friend as I would only put up with this bullshit from a few. Interestingly while she has slowly put herself more and more on a pedestal thru the years her kingdom has become very shaken by her own neglect of the self and focus on others. Somewhere she missed the memo ruling with the arrogance of success when you're in turmoil makes ya look fruity. I think I need to fling her in the face with her own shit and ask her if it smells like roses. Well I did figuratively thus our current fight it was only after she kept smearing old poo in my face which is decade and fertilizer now her poo is still moist I could easily roll it into a ball mine is rebirthed into transformation. Anyways don't tell an NFJ they are actually the ones who need to take their own advice you will not be on speaking terms for several months. 

Other close friends 
ENFP (who often looks very ESFJ and ENTP but it's because she is pretty healthy in many ways and mirrors Fe well)
And two ENFJs
(Good gawd me and NFs) 

Notable is two ISFJ friends
We all notably have an acute awareness of being perceptive with people. One is very harmless and gentle the other lethal.

A newer person who is ESFP we have more in common as far as stuff to go do or casual interaction but she is fairly unhealthy so I keep walls up and am selective


----------



## sweetbaby (Jul 25, 2017)

Me: ISFJ
Friends: ENTP, ESFP


----------



## TITO (Mar 13, 2017)

Me: ISTJ
Closest friend: INXP


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm INFP

My best friend is INTJ (it has been wonderful but not easy)
My husband is ISFP
My kindred spirit soul-sister friends are 2 INFPs, 1 ISFP?, and 1 ESFP? (we have a special spark though we havent been able to spend a lot of time together consistently)


----------



## Ofifi (Mar 3, 2017)

Me: ENTJ

Closest friends: ESFP and INFP
Other friends: INFJ, ISTP, INTX, ESTP and ENFP.


----------



## Salmon (Jun 2, 2017)

My long-time circle: INFP, ENFP, ESFJ, ISTJ, ESTP (when he feels like it)


----------



## Krayfish (Nov 3, 2015)

Me: Probably an ENFP in denial, 964 sp/so
Closest Friends: ISTJ (f), ISFJ (f), ESFP (f), ISFJ (m)


----------



## joru100 (Jul 11, 2017)

delete


----------



## joru100 (Jul 11, 2017)

My girlfriend is an ENFP. My best friend is an ENTP. I really like those two MBTI's. ENTP's are probably my favourite. It's funny because ESTJs are probably my least favourite. I also like ISFX's.


----------



## Luci Ferre (Jul 24, 2016)

Me: ENTP

Best Friend/s: ISTP, ENFJ, INFJ

Other Friends: INFP,INTP,ESFP and various unknowns


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

ISFJ, (probably.)

My friends are INTJ and INFP.


----------



## FyreNymph (Jul 27, 2017)

INTJ

Friends: ENFJ, ENFP, another ENFJ, ESFJ, INFP, ENFP, INTP, ISTP.


----------



## teslapriest (Jul 7, 2017)

im ISTP

deep friendships: INFJ- Fe subtype, INFJ, ENTP

older friends who I consider my mentors and always go to for advice: INTJ, ENFP, ESTP, ISTJ

hangout friends: ENFJ, ESTP, ENTP, ENTP, ISFP, ISFP, ESFP, ISFJ

sisters who are my best friends: ENFJ, ESFJ, INFJ

this looks so complicated but its how it is 

Sent from my LG-M150 using Tapatalk


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

My closest friends are:
INFPs, INTPs, ISTPs, an ENFP, and an ESTP.

I'm INTJ.


----------



## Savvy_says (Jul 28, 2017)

I am an INFP

Best friend:INTJ

Husband:INTP


----------



## casepag (Feb 28, 2017)

Me: intj 
I usually gravitate towards- ENTP, INTP, ISTP, INFJ, ENFJ, ISTJ, and infp


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

INFJ 

My best and closest friends are INTJ and ENFP. My husband is an ESTJ.
My other friends are an ENTP, INFP, INTP and ESFP.


----------



## mlu (May 23, 2017)

intp

best friends: infp, ixfj


----------



## Onzeker (Jul 28, 2017)

I am INFJ And my closest friends are: ESTP, INTP, ISTP, INFP and INFJ


----------



## Pisces_infp (Jul 27, 2017)

infp and enfp


----------



## xTheCaramelQueenx (Jun 19, 2014)

No bestfriends, but as for close friends--
Me, ENXP

Them: ISFP, INFP, ENFJ, ESFP, INTJ, INTJ, ESFP, ENTP


----------



## AprilLily1984 (Jul 28, 2017)

I'm an ENFP and I click best with NF types.

My closest friends are ENFJ, INFP, ENFP and my closest mentor is an INFJ


----------



## Kittens Are Awesome (Jun 11, 2017)

One of my friends is an INFP.


----------



## vhaydenlv (May 3, 2017)

I'm an INFJ.

Best friends over the years: INFP, ESFP, INFJ.
Close friends: ENFP, INFP, ENFJ.
Friend and also a maternal figure: ENFJ.
Other friends/acquaintance: ENFP, ENFJ, ESFJ, ESFP, ESTP.
Ex-boyfriends: ENTJ, ENTP.
People I respect in the workplace: INFJ, ENFP, ISFJ, ESFJ, ESTJ.
Models: INTPs, ENTPs, ENFJ.


----------



## Serane155 (Nov 29, 2016)

My best friend is an intj but not all of my friends took the test, i also an efsp good friend, very smart guy!


----------



## Amauriel (Jul 27, 2017)

I'm an INTJ and my best friends are an ESFP (I don't even know how we get along!), and an INFP, with whom I have a lot of things in common.


----------



## goodthankyou (Mar 25, 2016)

INFJ.

My best friends right now are ENFP, INFJ and ENFJ.


----------



## LudaDrisc (Jul 31, 2017)

Myself: ENTP
Best friend: INTP
Boyfriend: ENFJ
Close friends: ENFP, ENFJ, ISFP


----------



## Velett (Jan 10, 2017)

My closest friend is an INFP, ad that's it cuz i just don't realise why you have so much close friends tbh


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

My close friends are ESTP, ISFP, ENTP and INTJ, I think.


----------



## erike360 (Jul 5, 2017)

Myself: entp

Succes fully tiped one of them so far: estp (and also ex gf) 

I guess the rest of them are possebly an enfp, exfx, isxx, esfx, entp

Sent from my G8141 using Tapatalk


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

They say I'm esfp but i don't have esfp bestfriend 

My close friends are: istp, enfj, enfp, estp, 

That's all i think.


----------



## LalaUS (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm a intp female and my best friend is a entj. No drama, highly intelligent, very interesting discussions, accepts and encourages my independence. We respect each other fully, she's probably the only person I trust to do things as perfectly as I believe I do. Lol.


----------



## catharsiis (Mar 27, 2017)

ENFP here.
My best friends are ISFP, ENFP, INFJ, INTP, and one other friend who I can't type. (She seems NF but I can't figure it out. Probably INFP or INFJ.)


----------



## kjdaniels (May 14, 2017)

Myself: ISFJ

Close Friends: ESFP, ENFP, INFP, ISTJ, xNTP, 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cleopatra Selene (Jun 20, 2015)

I am an INTP. My best friends are ENFP, INTP, and INFJ.


----------



## Angelo (Aug 17, 2016)

Im an isfp and my best friend is an infp.


----------



## Laewen (Sep 2, 2017)

My closest friend is an ENTP just like me


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

My best friend is ISTJ (and she's brilliantly sarcastic). I'm unknown, (possibly INFP).


----------



## Azure Dreamer (May 26, 2016)

myself-INFJ 

Best friend of 20 years- INTJ 
Other close friends- INFP, ISFP, ESFP


----------



## TryptamineDream (Jun 22, 2016)

Among the circle of friends I hang out with: ISTP, ESTP, ENTJ, ESTJ, INTJ, xSTJ


----------



## aerynth (May 29, 2012)

ENTJ. My partner is ENTP, and my two best friends are INTJ and INFJ.


----------



## 488738 (Sep 17, 2017)

INFP, ISFP, ISTP, ENTP, ESTJ, INTP, ENTJ, ISFJ

We're a fun bunch.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

INFJ, and my mum ISFX
Previous close friends included: ENTP, ENFP, INFP, INTP


----------



## chi_girl (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm an INFP and the only friend whose type I'm sure of is an ENTP. My husband is an ESTP.

For some reason I often get along better with **T* types even though I'm an F type, maybe because I'm an Fi user?


----------



## versace (Jul 27, 2016)

INFP
My closest friends: ENFJ, 3 ENFP's, ESFJ, 3 INFJ's, ENTP, 2 ISFP's, and one ESFP


----------



## Athena_ (Mar 7, 2017)

INTJ

INFP
ESTJ
ENFP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sinnistershell (Nov 6, 2016)

Closest friends: 

ISTJ, INFP, ESFJ and INTJ. 3 of them confirmed typings via testing, the ESFJ is speculation on my part.


----------



## EliiCrazy11 (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm an INFJ and my two closest friends are INFP and ENFP, and most of my friends are INFPs. Obviously, I have a certain friend-pattern


----------



## ricericebaby (Aug 18, 2017)

ENFP. 

Closest friends:
INTJ, INFJ, INTP(?).


----------



## Nebba (Sep 19, 2017)

I am an Intp

Andd I have best friends as Enfp, and 2 Infps. 
The other infp is soo good at school, she's kinda extraverted. Other enfp is funny, doesn't really pay attention in lessons. :laughing: And the other Infp is kinda sensitive, but listens so good music and it's hella awesome.


----------



## SharksFan99 (Oct 8, 2015)

My MBTI Type: INFP

My friend's MBTI types: ISTJ,INFJ, ENFP, ESFJ, ESTP, ESTP, ESFP,

I haven't seen my ENFP friend in over six years though.


----------



## Cassonfire (Sep 12, 2017)

I am an ENFP
I think my best friend is INFP


----------



## hmmngbrd (Oct 18, 2017)

I'm INFP and majority of my close friends are INFP, too.
INFJ, INTP and ENTP comes close.
And I like ENFP and ESFJ people but those around me care less about me.


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

My three best friends are respectively ESFP,ESFJ and INFP.
My ESFP friend is really hyper at time which can really annoy me at times while my INFP friend is REALLY REALLY forgetful.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

ENTP

Best Friend-INTP


----------



## Reila (Jan 17, 2017)

ISFJ, I think. I only have one really good friend. Feelsbad.


----------



## Kay dash (Jul 12, 2017)

I am an ENTP
my best friend is an INTJ we're both enjoying the pleasure of unhealthy life


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

Infj


----------



## SnowShrew (Feb 17, 2017)

INTJ here.

Best friend-ENFP


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

My best friend is myself, also an INTP. My 2nd best friend is my wife, an introvert. She is one of eight I don't know what. My 3rd best friend is unknown. I don't have a 3rd best friend.


----------



## Gilead (Oct 5, 2017)

My best friend is a fellow ISTJ, our interaction is near to perfection.

The rest of the people I am close to seem to be FJs. Whether I attract them or they me remains a mystery.


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a few friends I would consider extremely close:
ISFP
ENFJ
INFP
INTP
ESTP

I don't do the "best friends" thing. They're all close friends who I see in person often.


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

INTJ present. 

Best friend - INTP.


----------



## BlueRaspberry (Dec 19, 2017)

Me:Ixfp
Best friend: Istp
Other friends: Infp, Infp, Isfp, Isfp, Isfj, Isfj, Isfj, Esfj, Estp, and an Estj who somehow snuck in among all the introverted feelers.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm an INFP.


I don't have one.


----------



## InfluxWaver (Nov 18, 2017)

INFP here.

My two best friends are both INTP.

My other friends always SF/ST.


----------



## INTPaul (Dec 21, 2017)

INTP here. INFP (from church), ISTJ (from high school), and INFJ (from university).


----------



## faithhealing (Dec 20, 2017)

I'd say my closest friends are the INTJ and the ESFP. They clash so often. And, I don't understand either of them but I do love them.


----------



## VectorReflector (Dec 25, 2017)

He's INTP. We've known each other for quite a long time, 5 years, and for a most of that time I was actually INTP too. Somehow I gradually shifted towards ESTJ, though. Our relationship is just as strong as it once was.

I have another very close friend who I suspect is INTJ, but he hasn't yet done the test and I'm not confident on my typing abilities. My close friend circle involves also: an ENTP, an INFJ, an INFP, an ENFP, and another ENTP.


----------



## Alex In Wonderland (Dec 25, 2017)

My best friend is also an INTP. We've known each other for 5 years. My other close friend is (oddly)an ESFP and this guy's ex.


----------



## PeachyPapi (Dec 25, 2017)

I'm a ENTJ and my best friend is an ENFP. 
Most of my friends are ENFP and ALL my friends are Feeling which can be frustrating at times. All my family members are analytics tho.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

I have a list of acquaintances with which I have the most interesting conversations with. Is there a difference between those people and friends? I'm having problems narrowing down the whole "friend" label.


----------



## armrunner (Jul 31, 2017)

My type: ISFP, right there <--  

My closest friends: ENTJ, INFP, INTP, (mom & sister) ISFJ, ENFP, ENTP


----------



## VectorReflector (Dec 25, 2017)

knifey said:


> I have a list of acquaintances with which I have the most interesting conversations with. Is there a difference between those people and friends? I'm having problems narrowing down the whole "friend" label.


I'm not that good with feelings either, but I have a good rule of thumb: just ask yourself "Would I feel it terribly if this person suddenly died?"

I would certainly be horrified to learn any acquaintance of mine died, but given enough time, I'd probably move on rather easily. Within a week I'd probably not even think about it unless something specifically reminded me of them.

But with a friend? I'd be absolutely destroyed. I'd probably cry, scream, and just generally be in a pretty bad mood. I'd miss their presence for months, years, maybe decades, and I would always have their memory in the back of my mind, even after moving on.


----------



## jaz34 (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm ISFJ, my fiancé is ISTP, my best girl friend is INFP, my close guy friend (of over 16 years) is ENFJ.


----------



## knifey (Jun 25, 2017)

VectorReflector said:


> I'm not that good with feelings either, but I have a good rule of thumb: just ask yourself "Would I feel it terribly if this person suddenly died?"
> 
> I would certainly be horrified to learn any acquaintance of mine died, but given enough time, I'd probably move on rather easily. Within a week I'd probably not even think about it unless something specifically reminded me of them.
> 
> But with a friend? I'd be absolutely destroyed. I'd probably cry, scream, and just generally be in a pretty bad mood. I'd miss their presence for months, years, maybe decades, and I would always have their memory in the back of my mind, even after moving on.


Honestly I would feel worse if they stayed alive and didn't want to ever hear my amazing ideas anymore. I don't think I rely on anybody enough to miss them.

edit: but my family relies on me. so if my wife and kids suddenly all died together that would be very hard as I wouldn't know what to do with myself. But that seems separate to friends.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

Type: ISTJ

Best friends: INTJ, INFJ, ESFJ, ENTP, ISFJ, ESTP

Pretty diverse bunch.


----------



## mcnn4 (May 7, 2017)

My closest friends are: 

INFJ - best friends since middle school, we still talk every now and then but definitely not as close as we used to be when I was still in school
ENTP - do a lot of things together but lack emotionality
ISTJ - emotional connection but ISTJ friend is kind of a party pooper lol
ISFP - emotional connection, usually hangs out one-on-one and listen to music together as well
INTP - I know he will always be there for me for the moments that count, would bail each other out of jail even if we don't talk every day

And I, myself, am an ESFJ female.


----------

